
Can an Introvert Ever Change? - jakegarelick
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/fulfillment-any-age/201604/can-introvert-ever-change
======
kseistrup
More importantly: should they? Just because a given society values extraverts
more than introverts, should introverts change themselves? Is that even
desireably? I think not.

